# NBA Slam Dunk Contest - 2006



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Who would you pick between Josh Smith and J.R Smith to win the 2006 dunk competition?

Please remember that J.R Smith only showed his first 2 dunks (both which deserved better marks), and he was most likely saving even better dunks for the finals. Just imagine what he had in store better than a behind-the-back-dunk.

Personally, I would pick J.R Smith.

EDIT: Sorry if this is very random, I just got the idea from the "Flavor of the Month" thread.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

another random note:

they should re-format the dunk contest.

have maybe 8 guys competing, 3 rounds.

1st round, 3 dunks. top 4 advance.

3 dunks. top 2 advance.

3 dunks, etc..blah blah blah.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I couldn't believe that JR Smith's behind-the-back dunk, which was one of the sweetest of the competition, didn't get a 50 when all that Nash-assisted crap that Stoudemire did "wowed" the judges into great scores.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PartisanRanger said:


> I couldn't believe that JR Smith's behind-the-back dunk, which was one of the sweetest of the competition, didn't get a 50 when all that Nash-assisted crap that Stoudemire did "wowed" the judges into great scores.


Agreed. Nash was doing more work than Stoudemire, I didn't think any of Amare's dunks deserved 50s because he personally wasn't doing much, jsut catching and putting a bit of style on the jam. J.R Smith was robbed blind.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope JR Smith comes back. I'm glad I'm not the only person that felt his dunk was actually one of the best of the night.

Nash's assists to Amare was more because of Nash's presence than Amare's weak followup dunks. I really would've enjoyed a Smith vs Smith final. If these two go against each other again, I'll take JR.

As crappy as the Birdman was, it was fun watching him screw up so terribly and to have Dr. J call him a "liability" when he was passing the ball for JR, absolutely priceless.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

if james whtie is drafted: WATCH OUT


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Wait one god damn minute!! Where the hell is Manu???!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh Smith is taking it again next year.. Nique said he had some sick dunks that Smoove didn't even get to do this year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Could you imagine J.R. or Josh dunking off those Nash passes? J.R. would of probably went between the legs off Nash's head.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> if james whtie is drafted: WATCH OUT


Is he done at UC? If so, he won't get drafted. I doubt he'd make a team next year either. But it would be great to see him in the dunk contest.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

JNice said:


> Is he done at UC? If so, he won't get drafted. I doubt he'd make a team next year either. But it would be great to see him in the dunk contest.



I think he is done at Cincy. Another guy that won't get drafted, or make a team that would own a dunk contest is Iam'ail Muhammad from Georgia Tech.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I would like to see Andre Iguodala in it next year, his spot was stolen by Chris Andersen this year. I'm sure he would've done a lot better than Chris and he says he has dunks that he's never seen done before that he practices, I would love to see what he has to bring to the competition.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James White is a senior next year.

My top 8 Dunkers for next year would be:

Josh Smith, Atlanta
Andre Igoudala, Philadelphia
JR Smith, New Orleans
Tony Allen, Boston
Joey Graham, rookie
Hakim Warrick, rookie
Dahntay Jones, Memphis
Ben Gordon, Chicago


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

After watching Dahntay Jones stink up the college dunk contest a couple years ago, I'd rather not see him.

Josh Smith
J.R. Smith
Andre Igoudala
Be Gordon
Tony Allen
Gerald Green (Rookie)
Hakim Warrick (Rookie)
Marvin Williams (Rookie)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You could take Andre Emmett over Jones instead. However, Dahntay Jones has thrown down some sick in-game dunks.


----------



## subwayboy (Apr 20, 2005)

any footage of these collage dunk comps?
or any one know where i can get them?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

James White/Josh Smith/Vince Carter/J.R. Smith/Jason Richardson/Chris Anderson (comic relief) would own. That would deserve better ratings than the super bowl.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You just can't pick a dunker just because they got athletic ability, the gotta have style and pizazze.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nate Robinson has to be in it.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I say that JRich and Desmond Mason could still spank all those guys.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Please remember that J.R Smith only showed his first 2 dunks (both which deserved better marks), and he was most likely saving even better dunks for the finals. Just imagine what he had in store better than a behind-the-back-dunk.



JR Smith!! He told some reporters that he would have two NEW dunks in the dunk competition and he just showed 1...so I wanna see the second one!


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find video of last year's competition?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Forgot about Nate Robinson. Put him in instead of Dahntay Jones/Andre Emmett. He's a spectacular high riser.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Cam*Ron said:


> You just can't pick a dunker just because they got athletic ability, the gotta have style and pizazze.


Well, that's what they said about Josh Smith before the all-star break, that we was just an athlete but didn't have the creativity. Just goes to show you don't really know if an athlete has it or not til you see them compete.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Well, that's what they said about Josh Smith before the all-star break, that we was just an athlete but didn't have the creativity. Just goes to show you don't really know if an athlete has it or not til you see them compete.


Good post. I agree with everything you said. Some dunkers don't go all out in games and if you judge them by in-game dunks only, you'll get the wrong impression.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

remy23 said:


> Good post. I agree with everything you said. Some dunkers don't go all out in games and if you judge them by in-game dunks only, you'll get the wrong impression.


Even though Lebron is ducking the slam dunk competition? I personally think he's smart not to enter, because he wouldn't win.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

HKF said:


> Even though Lebron is ducking the slam dunk competition? I personally think he's smart not to enter, because he wouldn't win.


I don't know, he threw down some crazy stuff in the high school dunk competition, and he's grown up since then a little too.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I want to see a Josh Smith/JR Smith finals next year where they each get to do like five dunks a piece. That would be great.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

hirschmanz said:


> I don't know, he threw down some crazy stuff in the high school dunk competition, and he's grown up since then a little too.



No he didn't. Just the usual B.S. he always does.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Even though Lebron is ducking the slam dunk competition? I personally think he's smart not to enter, because he wouldn't win.


If LeBron is ducking or not, either way, I'm fine (I wouldn't think less of him because the Dunk Contest isn't that important to me). Who knows if James could win or not. To me, that's not the issue because there are plenty of good dunkers out there who could give him trouble or beat him. But the only thing I will say is James is much better at dunking than what you see in games. I've seen him get in dunk contests before games (against Ricky Davis, Darius Miles) and James blew those guys away. I've seen a 360 windmill, a two-handed windmill and all that jazz from James in warm-ups. He would at least do decent because he can do hard dunks if he wants to.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

ssmokinjoe said:


> I say that JRich and Desmond Mason could still spank all those guys.


 everyone but vince and james white. white is ridiculous. its a shame he'll probably never make it. hopefully he can pull a ronald dupree and make it through the nbdl.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

remy23 said:


> I've seen a 360 windmill, a two-handed windmill and all that jazz from James in warm-ups.



Jason Richardson has done a few 360 windmills in actual games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Jason Richardson has done a few 360 windmills in actual games.


J-Rich is one helluva dunker. When it comes to dunking from a two-footed jump, he's about as good as it gets in the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

-James- said:


> everyone but vince and james white. white is ridiculous. its a shame he'll probably never make it. hopefully he can pull a ronald dupree and make it through the nbdl.


Why? He's a sucky basketball player. Who wants to watch guys who will never do anything in the pros in dunk contests? If that's the case, why not just go to the Rucker and watch people throwing down dunks. You'd prefer to see top notch talent throwing it down. Not scrubs like James White.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Cam*Ron said:



> You just can't pick a dunker just because they got athletic ability, the gotta have style and pizazze.


LIKE WHO....

I can't wait to see Shannon Brown in a few years out of Michigan State. He competed against LeBron in the McDucks High School Contest and he leaps outta the gym during games!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

HKF said:


> Why? He's a sucky basketball player. Who wants to watch guys who will never do anything in the pros in dunk contests? If that's the case, why not just go to the Rucker and watch people throwing down dunks. You'd prefer to see top notch talent throwing it down. Not scrubs like James White.


 hes different though i think. i think in a dunk contest setting, he could do something more special than a guy like spyda or the helicopter. he could beat vince, he could beat dmase, and he could beat jrich. and its not like guys havent made the league soley on athleticism before.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

remy23 said:


> If LeBron is ducking or not, either way, I'm fine (I wouldn't think less of him because the Dunk Contest isn't that important to me). Who knows if James could win or not. To me, that's not the issue because there are plenty of good dunkers out there who could give him trouble or beat him. But the only thing I will say is James is much better at dunking than what you see in games. I've seen him get in dunk contests before games (against Ricky Davis, Darius Miles) and James blew those guys away. *I've seen a 360 windmill,* a two-handed windmill and all that jazz from James in warm-ups. He would at least do decent because he can do hard dunks if he wants to.



hahaha u joking right? i know u joking :laugh: 

the guy havent done it in his H.S dunk contest, how could he ever do it in wormups

 What 360 windmill are u talking about anyways? u mean AKA vince carter 360 windmill in 2000? i hope not, cuz he wont come close

the guy in 2 regluar seasons, i havent seen him do a simple 360 in a game let a lone a 2 footed windmill......just the simple same one handed dunk till it got boring.....i still dont believe the injured knees vince can still do more spectacular dunks than james..


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

If there are four choices like last year, in my opinion they would be-
Josh Smith
J.R. Smith
Gerald Green
Amir Johnson.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> hahaha u joking right? i know u joking :laugh:


I am not joking. I was at the Gund and saw it.



> the guy havent done it in his H.S dunk contest, how could he ever do it in wormups


When Miles and Davis were on the team, there used to be some sort of macho "let's one up each other" vibe that lead to some cool dunk-offs before games. These personal contests were really pointless but I'm glad they did it. Otherwise, I never would have seen James do those dunks. While it was all nonsense in the name of fun, I'll always say those were the best dunks I ever saw James do (better than the dunk over Damon Jones, better than the high rise dunk in Charlotte).



> What 360 windmill are u talking about anyways? u mean AKA vince carter 360 windmill in 2000? i hope not, cuz he wont come close


All I said was I saw James do a 360 windmill. I never compared the 360 of James to the 2000 VC you brought up. I never mentioned anything about Vince Carter.



> the guy in 2 regluar seasons, i havent seen him do a simple 360 in a game let a lone a 2 footed windmill......just the simple same one handed dunk till it got boring.....i still dont believe the injured knees vince can still do more spectacular dunks than james..


I totally feel your point of view. I might share the same view myself if I hadn't seen otherwise. Because like you said, in games, James usually sticks with windmills and 180s and of course, that signature dunk that always pops up.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> hahaha u joking right? i know u joking :laugh:
> 
> the guy havent done it in his H.S dunk contest, how could he ever do it in wormups
> 
> ...


So because he hasn't done it before in a game, or in a competition in high school, he can't do it? By that logic, Vince Carter shouldn't have been able to do his 360 Windmill he did in 2000, or the through the legs, or the elbow in the rim, because he never did any of those before that competition.

Also, why did you bring Vince Carter into this and compare his dunking to LeBron's?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> So because he hasn't done it before in a game, or in a competition in high school, he can't do it? By that logic, Vince Carter shouldn't have been able to do his 360 Windmill he did in 2000, or the through the legs, or the elbow in the rim, because he never did any of those before that competition.
> 
> *Also, why did you bring Vince Carter into this and compare his dunking to LeBron's?*


my bad bro, you got me on this one lol

anyways who knows Lebron might have something we havent seen before, but im kinda worried that he's just scared not to enter knowing he'd loose...remember jrich saying if lebron would to enter the dunk contest he would too. i feel like Lebron is a bit scared or something who knows.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Vince is previous dunk contests, and in games before the 2000 competition showed he can do insane dunks. LeBron has done nothing close to show he has nasty throw downs.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

dude I don't care who you bring in the mix, you can pick any guy in his prime, I pick Jason Richardson in his Prime and he will win the dunk every single time.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Ben Gordan?? i'm a bulls fan and this guy only has like 2 dunks, Loul Deng would be a better pick than gordan, anyways back to the topic of this page, i would go with J.R over josh, i seen them go at it in the h.s contest a few years back i thought j.r was the better of the 2


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

I guess LeBron didn't show off his best stuff in the high school dunk contest because he knew he didn't have to.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

4BiddenKnight said:


> I guess LeBron didn't show off his best stuff in the high school dunk contest because he knew he didn't have to.


i guess not but from what i saw J.R Giddens and Shannon Brown are better contest dunkers


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

until sum1 dethrones vince from being the best dunker today( and arguably best dunker ever in nba, no one is better than him. the dunk over the 7'2 guy said it all. J-rich is crazy, but he's limtied to 2 footed dunks, he can't do any off 1 foot dunk. But in a slam dunk contest, i just want to see these 2 against each other and see who's better( even though j-rich is younger, i still think vc can beat him in a slam dunkest( vince said something about he can still do dunks he haven't see any1 do yet). my line would be


J-Rich,Vince,Lebron,Josh-Smith,Desmond Mason!!!!


----------

